# South East Frog Meet 11/15



## markpulawski

After getting input from several I have decided that November 15 would be the best day for our frog meeting it should go from noon until 6, hopefully we will have cooled down for good by then and can open up the sliding doors. All are welcome to attend, PM for my address.


----------



## khoff

I'll be there! I will post a full list of what I'm bringing in a couple weeks.

For those that haven't been, I would highly suggest not missing out on this one. Mark's frog parties are always a blast, and they only come around once a year or so.


----------



## spiralinglotus21

I'll be there! Looking forward to this one for sure


https://www.facebook.com/
groups/Floridadendros/


----------



## tarbo96

khoff said:


> I'll be there! I will post a full list of what I'm bringing in a couple weeks.
> 
> For those that haven't been, I would highly suggest not missing out on this one. Mark's frog parties are always a blast, and they only come around once a year or so.


Very true! Unlike those crappy parties Bill throws. They suck!


----------



## Frogtofall

Ill be there with many plants in tow as well as possibly frogs.


----------



## dam630

If anyone has a breeding culture of springtails and/or isopods I would be interested.
Plants too!


----------



## khoff

tarbo96 said:


> Very true! Unlike those crappy parties Bill throws. They suck!


Ha! Unfortunately, I haven't made it to any of your parties yet Bill. I'm sure they are awesome too.


----------



## khoff

dam630 said:


> If anyone has a breeding culture of springtails and/or isopods I would be interested.
> Plants too!


I'll have a few cultures of each:
dwarf white isopods 
silver springtails (extremely fast producing)


----------



## tarbo96

Let's go people. Geesh.


----------



## tarbo96

Looking for varadero if anyone has some to bring. And male Rio Branco...yeah I know.


----------



## dom

Sounds like fun to me! As of now I shall be coming with a plus 1.


----------



## aspidites73

Please count me in. I have many dwarf white isopods, Several Lowland fantastica, some R. amazonica Arena Blanca, And, maybe, a few white banded fantastica. Plant cuttings, too. ~David

Edit: Can bring giant, silver, pink springtails and/or dwarf white isopods


----------



## aspidites73

I've got 2 with names on them. Each 32oz cup has, minimally, 2-3 hundred dwarf white isopods. 4 more available or I'll just double people up. They are free and will be coming to 11/15 meet. 

If any interest is voiced, either here or by PM, I can bring some Lowland fantastica, 2 maybe 3 white banded fantastica, and several R. amazonica 'Arena Blanca'. All are minimally 2 months oow, many are 3-5 months oow. I am open for trades for more uncommon plants, especially erect sm-med sized growth habits. Cool foliage a +. I'm also open for trades on w/c f/r pumilio/ other obligates. Preference to the Caribbean islands of Panama. Some cash added for the right deal. 24" tall Exo-Terra's also interest me.


----------



## dom

sign my name to one of those please!!!


dom


----------



## spiralinglotus21

I'll take a culture! Got one awhile back offline and haven't had much luck getting them to boom


https://www.facebook.com/
groups/Floridadendros/


----------



## khoff

Will anybody be bringing some viv suitable miniature orchids? I'd love to pick up a couple different types.


----------



## tarbo96

I may be able to get some.

I have available for sale or limited trade...

0.0.2 powder blue
0.0.1 nikita
0.0.2 org galacts
0.0.3 standard leucs
0.0.3 banded leucs
0.0.3 caipira auratus
0.0.2 org terribilis 
0.0.2 El Dorado
0.0.2 popa
1.0.1 almirante probable pair

5-6 tree fern panels


----------



## Frogtofall

khoff said:


> Will anybody be bringing some viv suitable miniature orchids? I'd love to pick up a couple different types.


Kevin I can bring some divisions of 3 Pleurothallid alliance things. I think thats about all I have. May find some others after digging.


----------



## pa.walt

i wouldn't mind some isos but a little to far for me to go to this.


----------



## aspidites73

I throw in some sunshine, 80 degree temps, and a 6 pack of Corona!! Unless your from Philly. In which case it would be a Blunt and a 40!



pa.walt said:


> i wouldn't mind some isos but a little to far for me to go to this.


----------



## markpulawski

I should have a couple of pair of Drago Colon, the pairs will consist of cb males from Kevin Hoff and farm raised acclimated females that I have.


----------



## dam630

I will take a culture of those isos and some springs please.


----------



## markpulawski

For any football fans out , the night before the meet my son's high school football team will be in the playoffs just a few miles from my house. Their team was 9th in the state last week and will probably move up a notch or 2 from there after a huge win over an historically highly rated team Friday night. So if you come to stay for the meet and get here early enough you can enjoy a fun night of fairly inexpensive football entertainment Friday night, PM me for anyone interested.


----------



## mike_FortMyersFL

Hi All,

I can bring any of the following:

adult group of chocolate luecs, looks like 3.2 and there is definitely one calling male

0.0.9 4-5 months F1 sipaliwini tinctorious

0.0.12 3 month orange galactonatus

1.1 d. oyopock tinctorious

phelsuma guimbeaui 3 to 4 month old juveniles

I am looking for male orange terribilis and a female nikita tinctorious

thanks Mike


----------



## khoff

Here is what I will be bringing:

1.1 Proven pair Man Creek (just morphed 5 healthy froglets over the weekend!)
1.1 Proven pair El Dorado (100% of offspring are spotted)
1.1 Probable pair Drago Colon
3.0 extra male Drago Colon (pairable with females from Mark)
0.0.2 Juvenile Drago Colon
1.1 Young breeding pair Salt Creek (first offspring haven't quite morphed yet)
1.1 Probable pair Salt Creek
0.0.2 Salt Creek juveniles
0.0.2 Siquirres (Blue Leg) juveniles
0.0.1 Rambala juvenile
*1.1 CB sub-adult Rio Colubre (looking like a probable pair)
0.0.2 Man Creek juveniles 
0.0.2 El Dorado (spotted) juveniles 
0.0.5+ Azureus juveniles
0.0.5+ Patricia juveniles
0.0.10+ Yellow terribilis juveniles
*CB Red Devil crabs (Geosesarma sp.) - Not sure on quantity or sexes (would need to tear apart viv)

*(Items with an * will only be brought if someone expresses interest prior to meet)*

Microfauna - I will be bringing a few silver springtail and dwarf white iso cultures.

Bromeliads - I will be bringing a few broms. Mostly N. compacta, which have been by far the most utilized Oophaga bromeliad in all my vivs. Large and small oophaga love it.

Plant cuttings - I will have tons of plant clippings. A few different freebies...the rest dirt-cheap.

Looking forward to seeing you all there!


----------



## JimO

I have lots of plant cuttings, isos and springtails.



dam630 said:


> If anyone has a breeding culture of springtails and/or isopods I would be interested.
> Plants too!


----------



## markpulawski

I am looking for iso's and springs....PROVEN breeders only, they must be proven with lineage info.


----------



## khoff

JimO said:


> I have lots of plant cuttings, isos and springtails.


Glad to hear you'll be making it down, Jim!


----------



## timmygreener

This is my little ones 3rd birthday, or else I'd have tried to make it, anyone in the area selling any thumbs? (Sarasota to Naples) 

Im not looking for anything specific. Cash on hand, or I have a ak47 gsg .22 with lots of extras sitting in the closet I would like to trade for some frogs?


----------



## tarbo96

timmygreener said:


> This is my little ones 3rd birthday, or else I'd have tried to make it, anyone in the area selling any thumbs? (Sarasota to Naples)
> 
> Im not looking for anything specific. Cash on hand, or I have a ak47 gsg .22 with lots of extras sitting in the closet I would like to trade for some frogs?


No thumbs, but I have some pumilio and can meet half way.


----------



## khoff

markpulawski said:


> I am looking for iso's and springs....PROVEN breeders only, they must be proven with lineage info.


Mark, I can make this happen. My silver springtails not only have lineage info but also *locale data*!!! Seriously! I collected the founding stock locally years ago.


----------



## dam630

Everyone seems to be bringing stuff to this meet.
Now I feel empty-handed.
Nothing to offer except $$$.
Still new to hobby and only just barely have 1st viv ready.


----------



## aspidites73

dam630 said:


> Everyone seems to be bringing stuff to this meet.
> Now I feel empty-handed.
> Nothing to offer except $$$.
> Still new to hobby and only just barely have 1st viv ready.


Just buy stuff that other's are bringing. That's our cycle of life!


----------



## khoff

dam630 said:


> Everyone seems to be bringing stuff to this meet.
> Now I feel empty-handed.
> Nothing to offer except $$$.
> Still new to hobby and only just barely have 1st viv ready.


Meets like these are perfect for new froggers like yourself. I wish more new hobbyists got involved. You'll learn a ton and make lasting frog friends. Not to mention, I guarantee you'll pick up some great deals and even freebies. It really enriches the whole frog keeping experience. 

And we all know, cash is king anyway!


----------



## JimO

I have the following frogs available:

0.0.1 O. pumilio bastimentos (Cemetary) 3 months OOTW
Probable pair of E. anthonyi rio saladillo
Female benedicta from Understory
About 2 dozen species of plant cuttings
dwarf white isos
dwarf grey isos
dwarf purple isos

I have Turkish gliders and golden hydei. I can make cultures up this week for the meet, but I'll need to know how many to bring.

I will also have gallon bags of hand sorted leaves - including standard magnolia, dwarf magnolia, standard sea grape, dwarf sea grape, and sand live oak. I'll need to get $5/gallon for the sorted leaves (generous portions), but I can brings some unsorted southern live oak to give away.

Send me a PM if you are interested in anything.


----------



## Frogtofall

I will also have available a proven pair of Salt Creek and their viv. Frogs are $250, Viv is $150 (custom 20 vert, drilled for drain and mist nozzle, mist nozzle included and planted) or $350 winner takes all.


----------



## tarbo96

tarbo96 said:


> I may be able to get some.
> 
> I have available for sale or limited trade...
> 
> 0.0.2 powder blue
> 0.0.1 nikita
> 0.0.2 org galacts
> 0.0.3 standard leucs
> 0.0.3 banded leucs
> 0.0.3 caipira auratus
> 0.0.2 org terribilis
> 0.0.2 El Dorado
> 0.0.2 popa
> 1.0.1 almirante probable pair
> 
> 5-6 tree fern panels


I also have a proven trio of gold bicolors.


----------



## DendroKurt

I will also be going to the meeting, I have 7 or more Benedicta froglets and about 12 patricia froglets available. Please PM me if interested otherwise I will only bring a few of each. I also have an adult proven patricia female available if like to trade out for a female Todd Kelley line Amazonica or sell either way


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimO

Does anyone want cultures of Turkish Gliders (flightless, winged Melanogaster) or Golden Hydei? If so, I need to make the cultures this weekend, so send me a PM ($5 each or five for $20, mix and match). The Turkish Gliders produce better than any type that I've cultured and I like the Golden Hydei better than the black variety because for some reason the cultures don't smell as bad.


----------



## JimO

I am embarrassed to admit that I mis-identified the E. anthonyi I listed above. I checked my records and they are actually 'Pasaje Sarajunga' and are Tor Linbo line frogs. 

Last call for ff cultures!


----------



## markpulawski

I have a 20" cork bark tube, approx 5" in diameter, also a 36" 4 bulb Coralife T5 HO fixture if anyone is interested. I should also have a pair of Salt Creek and a pair of Cristobal available, $150 for either.


----------



## tarbo96

Couple more days!!! Who is coming? Anyone in the market for frogs?

Mark, what do you need us to bring?


----------



## markpulawski

OK it seems like there are about 15+ coming, I will have a big crock pot of chili and some meatballs as an appetizer. I will have water & soft drinks...bring your own hard drinks and then a dessert or munchie type product or even nothing at all is fine (unless you want beer). Bring your frog stuff, I have 7 or 8 brom pots, a few odds and ends plant wise, 3 Escudo and the aforementioned Cristo's and salt creeks. 
Anyone that wants the 36" T5 fixture can have it, I think 3 bulb spots work.


----------



## spiralinglotus21

Count me in! I'll bring some snacks and I'll see if I have anything laying around frog wise. Mark I'd be interested in the cork tube and I'll check out the fixture, I might have a use for it. Looks like this is going to be a great meet!


https://www.facebook.com/
groups/Floridadendros/


----------



## markpulawski

Anyone hear from Dev? I need some Repashy Calcium Plus if anyone has any to sell. Also anyone travelling through Ft Myers on there way here please PM me, someone needs a ride here but not a ride home.


----------



## spiralinglotus21

Talked to Dev the other day and he said he'd be coming down. Not sure what he's bringing though


https://www.facebook.com/
groups/Floridadendros/


----------



## JimO

I have extra ingredients for making clay backgrounds and substrate if anyone needs any.

I also have a couple of spare 20-gal long aquariums. I'd be willing to trade for some bugs or supplies.


----------



## Frogtofall

Dev is coming. He's bringing me some Matala and I know he plans to bring some other stuff. I'll see if I can bring his attention to this thread.


----------



## toksyn

Hey all!

I'm coming to the meet! 

I'll be bringing: 
Matala
Repashy Calcium +
Repashy Bug Burger
Repashy Morning Wood
Repashy Superfly,
0.8mm silicone strips

Maybe also some isopod starters (P. scaber "Dalmatians", A. maculatam).

I'll be looking for springtail cultures, female redhead histo.

Should I be bringing food / beer as well? Real beer?


----------



## Loui1203

I'll be coming to the meet. Relatively new frogger here but looking forward to meeting everyone.  

I don't have anything to bring but I'd like to pick up a hydei culture, leaf litter, plant cuttings, microfauna and other odds and ends.


Anyone have a spare male Fine Spotted Leuc they are willing to sell?

Also could really use a large Exo Terra breeding box if anyone has an extra one I could buy off them.


----------



## Afemoralis

Hi,

Excited to cross the state and meet with some other frog folks!

Cheers,

Afemoralis


----------



## khoff

We just packed up the van with tons of frogs, plants, springtails, one dog, one wife and two babies! Glad to see that we will have a good turnout tomorrow! Looking forward to it. 

P.S. The dog and babies are not for sale. The wife is negotiable.


----------



## tarbo96

khoff said:


> We just packed up the van with tons of frogs, plants, springtails, one dog, one wife and two babies! Glad to see that we will have a good turnout tomorrow! Looking forward to it.
> 
> P.S. The dog and babies are not for sale. The wife is negotiable.


I'll trade you my trio of abieso for your wife.


----------



## aspidites73

I'll have a few Arena Blanca amazonica and 3 white banded fantastica. My lowland fantastica froglets have all been sold, sorry :-(. Of course, I have the white isopods for the people I've spoken with. 

Anything specific you need, Mark? If not i'll just grab some chips/munchies on the way up.



EDIT: Oh, and Mrs. khoff, if you want revenge on your husband for the "negotiable" remark, it just so happens that I have a ready viv for a probable pair of Rio Colubre (hint hint). I throw in an hour of babysitting which you can redeem, at your convenience, during the meet!


----------



## DendroKurt

I'm bringing some hard cider, benedictas and Patricias. See you all tomorrow!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tarbo96

Great meeting, thanks for hosting Mark. We need another in February or March. Antone your turn?


----------



## aspidites73

Very happy to have gone! It was a pleasure meeting everyone. And, of course, thank you for your hospitality, Mark. ~David


----------



## markpulawski

Thanks everyone for coming, I had a really good time. It was a great mix of people. I would say the last week of February or the first week of March would be perfect timing for the next get together.


----------



## LoganR

Thanks Mark, it was a great meeting. 

I think need to set up some more tanks before the next one  There were so many nice frogs(and froggers) there. 

A friend of mine is kicking himself that he couldn't make it - he was looking for orange galacts, and there were some great ones available. I don't think he'll miss the next one.


----------



## spiralinglotus21

Thanks for hosting a awesome meet Mark it was fun! Was great to meet some new folks as well. Looking forward to the next one.


https://www.facebook.com/
groups/Floridadendros/


----------



## Frogtofall

Either me or Dev will have to host the next one. I won't be able to until after show season b/c I'll be working a handful of weekends during the Feb-April stretch.


----------



## khoff

Thanks Mark for hosting such a great party. It was a pleasure meeting new people...can never have too many frog friends! And of course it was great seeing some old frogger friends too (some older than others  ).


----------



## markpulawski

Hey Dev I just drank that oak aged Ennis & Gunn, it was really good, nearly as good as Bud Light. If a store was out of Bud Light I would buy some, thanks for leaving it.


----------



## markpulawski

Someone asked to borrow my iphone charger at the meet and I can't remember who it was, perhaps you forgot to put it back as it is now missing. If anyone accidently took my charger please PM me, thanks.


----------

